# Podcasts



## Pilgrim (Jul 11, 2008)

What do you use to download podcasts? 

I had been using newsreaders (usually either Google Reader or Thunderbird) but I've recently downloaded iTunes. It's ok, but seems to be a memory hog as well, although probably not as bad as Real Player. Are there any other programs that you recommend, either online or some kind of software?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 11, 2008)

I use iTunes because I manage all my songs and audiobooks from there. It is a memory hog, though, as you note.


----------



## Davidius (Jul 11, 2008)

iTunes


----------



## skellam (Jul 11, 2008)

For podcasting, iTunes really is the best of breed at this point (if you have an iPod, nano, iPhone, etc.)


----------



## raekwon (Jul 11, 2008)

Another vote for iTunes. Being a memory hog isn't much of an issue when you've got 4GB of RAM. 

(Though, I never had any problems with it on a machine with 2GB, 1GB, or even 512MB.)


----------

